# white stuff on buds in jars



## beeflover

I dried the buds for two weeks in brown bags until the stems crunched.  I have them in jars and am airing the jars daily.  I have thought the buds were overdried if anything.  There is no moisture detectable by touch.

Pure white flour like stuff in appearing on a few buds, it seems to grow from inside to outside on the bud.

Could this be mold or something else?

I've got them indoors and the jars are open right now just in case.

Any comments would be appreciated.

Take care, hope your weeds as good as mine!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

a picture would help...Im thinking fungus of some sort....when ya break open the bud...is the flour like stuff inside as well?....doesnt sound good my friend



take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Sounds like mold or mildew to me, too.  Not good....dangerous to smoke.


----------



## BBFan

Uh oh.  That can't be good.  Break a bud apart and see what's going on inside.

Sorry- I know how upsetting it is to lose plants after so much effort went in to them.


----------



## Kupunakane

_*Yo Ho Ho N,

"Aspergillosis is caused by a fungus, (Aspirgillus), which is commonly found growing on dead leaves, stored grain, compost piles, or in other decaying vegetation. It can also be found on marijuana leaves."

*_ _*This type of mold can end your life if you get it into your lungs. It is the bane of transplant patients, as they often get this, and the cure is not really forth coming. I think it would do you guys a world of good to read up on this mold stuff. Those that are even slightly immune compromised should take every precaution. 

 A single mold spore can ruin a good grow, I know, been there done that.

I hope you can get this resolved and not take a big loss my friend...

smoke in peace
KK:cool2:
*_


----------



## drfting07

I take every precaution when it comes to bud rot and mildew. That said, wouldn't it be more likely to become sick when handling the affected bud (still wet and coming out of a jar or off a plant) than it would be burning it in a bong or pipe with open flame?


----------



## bho_expertz

Did you had spidermites ? Usually "by the description" it could be the webs.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Spider mite webs are not like that at all.  White flour like stuff sounds almost has to be mold/mildew.  Spider mite webs are like, well, like any other spider webs.  

No, drfting,  handling is not nearly as dangerous as this stuff getting into your lungs.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Yeah  not webs...and IMHO  wouldnt smoke it...and if ya do and ya puke right off....maybe want see a doctor


take care and be safe


----------



## Sour Deez

beeflover said:
			
		

> I dried the buds for two weeks in brown bags until the stems crunched.  I have them in jars and am airing the jars daily.  I have thought the buds were overdried if anything.  There is no moisture detectable by touch.
> 
> Pure white flour like stuff in appearing on a few buds, it seems to grow from inside to outside on the bud.
> 
> Could this be mold or something else?
> 
> I've got them indoors and the jars are open right now just in case.
> 
> Any comments would be appreciated.
> 
> Take care, hope your weeds as good as mine!


no offense but I hope

  my weed isn't as bad as yours, I wouldnt smoke that bro


----------



## LEFTHAND

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> _*Yo Ho Ho N,*_
> 
> _*"Aspergillosis is caused by a fungus, (Aspirgillus), which is commonly found growing on dead leaves, stored grain, compost piles, or in other decaying vegetation. It can also be found on marijuana leaves."*_
> 
> 
> 
> _*This type of mold can end your life if you get it into your lungs. It is the bane of transplant patients, as they often get this, and the cure is not really forth coming. I think it would do you guys a world of good to read up on this mold stuff. Those that are even slightly immune compromised should take every precaution. *_
> 
> _* A single mold spore can ruin a good grow, I know, been there done that.*_
> 
> _*I hope you can get this resolved and not take a big loss my friend...*_
> 
> _*smoke in peace*_
> _*KK:cool2:*_


 
:yeahthat: ....:goodposting: ....

* the question now is how bad is it.. we all would love pictures... and pictures will help you keep bud or save yourself from smoking that bud...

what your gonna have to do is either toss it.. or sort it and get what lil bud hasnt been contaminated out away and in fresh clean jars.....

LH*


----------



## oregonduck76

could be webs, could be mold, no definitive answer unless u produce a pic, and no one can give a proper assessment without it


----------



## Growdude

beeflover said:
			
		

> Pure white flour like stuff in appearing on a few buds, it seems to grow from inside to outside on the bud.


 
From the inside out does not sound like webs..
Its mold.


----------



## SimonSays

Should be able to smell it if its that progressed, but definitely sounds like mold, and im sorry to hear it happen. maybe not to late for other buds i get the ones showing seperated from the rest and put the good ones back in a bag in a dry place for a bit maybe to earlty for the jar .  good luck


----------



## dman1234

Spidermites dont make webs on cut bud, infact they bail ASAP after cutting, IMO.


----------



## Gone2pot!

Mold. 
Your original post says brown bag*s *then glass jar*s*. Am I right to interpret this as multiple bags then multiple jars? Is the flour like stuff that's *growing *from the center of buds out occur in just one jar or is it all of them? 
So sorry man but you need to call it a loss and begin again. Please be safe, don't smoke moldy weed- & don't let anyone else smoke it either. 
If you think you have unaffected bud in one of your jars, and you refuse to trash it, you should try making butter instead of smoking it... Just in case. You can't see mold spores until they are rampant and you can't always smell it. mold kills- don't get it in your lungs.


----------



## e2paradise

aha aha


----------

